# Western Flyer "Super"



## oldfart36 (May 5, 2014)

1950-52 CWC, Western Flyer "Super"

Picked this up this weekend while on my rod run. The old boy rode it past me on the street. It's had the tires replaced, and is a great rider.

Even thought the original owner mounted the 1956 tag to the chaingaurd, I think it makes the bike that much more cool!

As found. 

On the hunt for the headlight and tank!

Comments and input on my dating, would be much apprieciated.  Thanks


----------



## invesions (May 5, 2014)

Looks amazing, great find!

Best of luck on the light / tank. Would love to see future pics once fully complete.


----------



## Intense One (May 6, 2014)

*50-52 Western Flyer*

Did they use chain tensioners on 50's bikes?  Was this an older frame assembled in the 50's?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2014)

Intense One said:


> Did they use chain tensioners on 50's bikes?  Was this an older frame assembled in the 50's?




Some manufacturers continued with rear drop outs until the mid 50's including CWC. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (May 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Some manufacturers continued with rear drop outs until the mid 50's including CWC. V/r Shawn




Agreed!

Original owner also stated he might still have the tank somewhere, and he would look, crossing fingers here!

Needless to say, I'm on the hunt for Tank, Headlight and switch, and the original rear supports for the rack.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 18, 2014)

Well, owner couldn't find the tank and light. If anyone out there has one, please contact me.


----------



## Screwtape (May 18, 2014)

That green seat is too cool.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, owner couldn't find the tank and light. If anyone out there has one, please contact me.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2014)

These are one of the best riding bikes. Too bad the tanks rotted out too quickly because of the huge battery always being left in there. The headlight is almost always missing too. Im still searching for one for my girls bike. FYI I have a light that is the exact same color as your bike. If you find one that is in the same condition as mine I'll swap you.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 15, 2015)

Finally found the rack supports.

 Still on the hunt for the tank, and headlight. Any leads, please send them my way.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 15, 2015)

*western flyer*

thees western flyers are reel nice bike the head light on thees are super nice i will keep a look out for thees parts if it was a x53 western flyer i could hepled you out with a tank i no you got a reel nice x 53 now super nice find  from bicycle larry


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 15, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> thees western flyers are reel nice bike the head light on thees are super nice i will keep a look out for thees parts if it was a x53 western flyer i could hepled you out with a tank i no you got a reel nice x 53 now super nice find  from bicycle larry




Thanks BL


----------

